# 1984 720 ac condensate line



## Jdavid1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I recently added "factor ac" to my 84 720 pickup. I converted to r134r and it works well. I did not hook up the condensate hose that comes from underneath the plastic housing on the passenger side. I could not find where the tubing was to be routed to allow the condensation from the ac to drain to the outside of the truck. There must be some plug in the floor panel to allow routing of the line but I have yet to find it. The truck did not have factory ac so maybe there was no prevision made for it. If some has a pic or can tell me where or how to route the line it would be greatly appreciated because right now I have a rubber hose and a bottle sitting on the passenger floor to catch the condensate. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Datsuns and early Nissans commonly had their A/C systems installed as a dealer option, with a rubber plug in the firewall on the passenger side that was to be removed for the evaporator case drain hose. There should be one. I guess in a worst case scenario, you could get a hole saw and drill one and install a rubber grommet to protect the hose, but you'll want to be sure it's properly located as not to kink the hose and a snug fit with the grommet, so the water does not get passed it from the outside.


----------

